# EOS-M with 5DSr sensor



## jaayres20 (May 11, 2015)

What is the possibility of Canon releasing a higher end ESO-M with the sensor from the 5DSr lets say a year or so after the 5Dsr has been out? Mainly thinking of something to travel with. Obviously I would have to find a smaller lens that still would resolve well enough to make it worth while.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2015)

The possibility is somewhere between anorexic and none.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2015)

Since Canon has said that a FF lens won't fit, its pretty small. The smaller lens mount and diameter of coverage means the lens won't cover the sensor. The business about lens resolving the sensor is a old wives tail.


----------



## dcm (May 11, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> What is the possibility of Canon releasing a higher end ESO-M with the sensor from the 5DSr lets say a year or so after the 5Dsr has been out? Mainly thinking of something to travel with. Obviously I would have to find a smaller lens that still would resolve well enough to make it worth while.



If you are thinking about a FF sensor in the M, it's not possible as others have already answered. The M mount will only cover an APS sensor. So the odds are more like "What is the possibility Canon will roll out a new FF mirrorless system and would it include the 5DS sensor?". 

If you are talking about using the same technology to create a denser APS sensor for the M series, the M3 already has it. Pixel pitch (micrometer/pixel) for the 5DIII is 6.2, 5DS is 4.1, M is 4.3, and M3 is 3.7.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2015)

dcm said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the possibility of Canon releasing a higher end ESO-M with the sensor from the 5DSr lets say a year or so after the 5Dsr has been out? Mainly thinking of something to travel with. Obviously I would have to find a smaller lens that still would resolve well enough to make it worth while.
> ...


----------



## Khufu (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm curious about where, physically, the light obstruction or other impracticality lies...

I've just had a quick look at the M2; do you reckon it's simply the positioning of those one or two connector pins/plates, straying mere millimetres too far northwards so close to the image plane? Shucks...


----------



## tron (Jun 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The possibility is somewhere between anorexic and none.


I would be a little more more optimistic: "In the year 2525 when ..." ;D


----------



## Khufu (Jun 6, 2015)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Light-bending quantum technology will have nailed manipulating those photons around even the narrowest of lens mounts at the shortest of flange distances by then... They'll call it: The EOS M5 (it's a slow millennium for 2D imaging)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> What is the possibility of Canon releasing a higher end ESO-M with the sensor from the 5DSr lets say a year or so after the 5Dsr has been out? Mainly thinking of something to travel with. Obviously I would have to find a smaller lens that still would resolve well enough to make it worth while.


If you, me and few others send this request to canon....I think we might see something soon ;D


----------



## bf (Jun 10, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> What is the possibility of Canon releasing a higher end ESO-M with the sensor from the 5DSr lets say a year or so after the 5Dsr has been out? Mainly thinking of something to travel with. Obviously I would have to find a smaller lens that still would resolve well enough to make it worth while.


Canon won't do this. Even if it does, it would not be available in North America.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 15, 2015)

None.

So you have a few options:

1. Make do with the 24MP of the M3, which is already far in excess of the perceptual resolution of the vast majority of Canons lenses. Even those you would fit to a 5Ds. I mean, really, how big are you printing?

2. Compromise on size, as you obviously require 50MP, look at the 5Ds as being a compact version of a Pentax 645.

3. Get a Sony A7sII. 

And this is before I even get onto the small matter of the availability of very high quality EF-m lenses. As you want a compact camera body I'm guessing you aren't planning on hauling around f2.8 L zooms or f1.2 primes?

And please rest assured I say all of this as a confirmed fan of the EOS M concept. I have two of them and am contemplating a third.


----------



## dolina (Jun 15, 2015)

You're better off buy a a7R II than waiting a EOS M with 5DS R sensor.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 16, 2015)

I've had my rants about Sony's depressingly bad... everything-ing, regarding BS-DR and inadequate sampling to keep files small and DR figures high... But judging by comments on the new Batis lenses and that 28mm f/2 that was almost really exciting, Sony and even Zeiss are struggling to make lenses project anything near linear at these flange distances. I find it fascinating what people are selectively okay with or convinced by when they want things to be awesome... I'm not just a Canonite either, I went for the pricey a7s with all the hope in the world and it's left me feeling sick and sorry! 

I think you should consider the 6D for travels, if FF is important - thinking of grabbing one myself


----------

